# seneca county any Luck?



## riserla (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone found any in Seneca county yet


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

I have been out twice in Sandusky County and nothing...But I think they are close. Need a couple of warm nights. Burg


----------



## huntinguy (Apr 12, 2013)

I will be in attica sunday. I plan on taking a walk. Will post something when I get back.


----------



## huntinguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Found 9 1 1/2 inch blacks today in attica. I know of a spot that's pretty reliable.sorry no pics phone was dead.covered them back up the tips were dried up but they were still fresh and young . Probably got wind burnt. There out there, happy huntin.


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Went out yesterday to my special place and still nothing here in Sandusky Co. Hope it's close.


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Found two yellows and one grey all small on Saturday.


----------



## beagador (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in Fremont.... Been out twice... No luck, but I did find a 1914 Licsense Plate!


----------



## baseknox (May 1, 2013)

I hunt republic, attica and bloomville....found my first two tiny blacks yesterday around tulip poplar. Left them go. This weekend shoudl be good, .. . one of my spots are nice and wet, . . .the other is super dry already. I just been hunting for about 3 years. Still learning...lol.


----------

